# Where there's smoke theres...



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

fortunately nothing. But I spent a few hours worrying about it. I had a piece of mahogany and a piece of walnut,finished sizes 8×8 x 3 and 2.5×2.5×5. The mahogany is a bowl blank, the walnut for 2 glue blocks. I was done with the mahogany, but things got smoky cutting the walnut. There must be 8 inches of sawdust down in my saw cabinet. I was cutting about 3/4 inch off the walnut. Nothing gets my attention like smoke. I have a new dust collector for the garage on the way, but it's not here yet. I don't think this would have happened with decent dust collection going.

Just a heads up for everyone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Hairy


----------

